# My new pc



## Shibaprasad (Dec 16, 2011)

Processor|Core i5 2320
Motherboard|Intel DH67CL
RAM|Zion 4GB 1333MHz
Card|Sapphire HD 6770
HDD|old Seaget 500GB
PSU|Gigabyte Super 550p
Cabi|CM Elite 350
Mouse|Samsung Wireless
KBoard|Logitech G110
UPS|APC Backups RS600

*img543.imageshack.us/img543/1866/img020ac.jpg
*img141.imageshack.us/img141/9780/img019y.jpg
*img856.imageshack.us/img856/5655/img015do.jpg
*img842.imageshack.us/img842/956/img016t.jpg
*img266.imageshack.us/img266/7048/img017kx.jpg


----------



## Skynaveen (Dec 26, 2011)

Your configurations are good except for the RAM which could have been 8gb
and a slightly better processor.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Dec 28, 2011)

Congratz,


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Feb 9, 2012)

Congrats Bro


----------



## Tenida (Feb 9, 2012)

Congrats brother  Your configuration is absolutely fine.Now enjoy gaming.


----------



## funskar (Feb 10, 2012)

congo pongo


----------



## pramudit (Feb 10, 2012)

congo buddy....


----------



## Askana (Feb 11, 2012)

congrats  bro....njoy


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 12, 2012)

A powerful budget build! Congrats Shibaprasad..


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 12, 2012)

Congratulations on your newest purchase Shibaprasad,can you mention the prices of the individual components?


----------



## Shibaprasad (Feb 13, 2012)

Core i5 2320|Rs. 9700
Intel DH67CL|Rs. 5100
Zion 4GB 1333MHz|Rs. 1450
Sapphire HD 6770|Rs. 6900
Seaget 500GB|Old
Gigabyte Super 550p|Rs. 3150
CM Elite 350|Rs. 1700
Samsung Wireless|Rs. 600
Logitech G110|Rs. 3800
APC Backups RS600|Rs. 1850
LED Fan|Rs. 500
Samsung 22XDVD|Rs. 900
As on 15.12.2011


----------



## Stephen Alter (May 10, 2012)

Congrats Shibaprasad. The configuration is perfect. Now you are ready for games


----------



## iSh0w (Nov 16, 2013)

Wowzers!


----------



## paulwalker10 (Jan 6, 2014)

congratulations.....


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 7, 2014)

congrats


----------



## ashs1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Congratulating a guy after 2 years !! Nice


----------



## phansen (Jan 14, 2014)

Lol why do people keep congratulating him. I'm sure he has a new build by now.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote the prices too man it will help and congrats


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 15, 2014)

pkkumarcool said:


> Quote the prices too man it will help and congrats



look at the date he purchased the pc


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 15, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> look at the date he purchased the pc




 LOL .


----------



## snap (Jan 15, 2014)

epic necro bump


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 15, 2014)

omg


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jan 21, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> look at the date he purchased the pc



my bad


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 21, 2014)

pkkumarcool said:


> my bad



Again?? Not cool.


----------



## ramakanta (Jan 21, 2014)

what a Congratulations  by dudes after 2 yrs. !!!


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 22, 2014)

ramakanta said:


> what *a Congratulations  by dudes* after 2 yrs. !!!



Williams Shakespeares Detecteds !!!


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 22, 2014)

Apparently Shibaprasad's pc is in RMA,while we congratulate himXDDDDD


----------

